# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] [SOLVED] how do i change password for user login thru terminal?

## bigdee973

how do i go about changing the password for a user through a terminal? i need to change a password for a user at home and im in ssh...i tried sudo passwd but they were still able to use their password to gain access to the computer using their same username and password...how can i change it thru terminal

----------


## hyper_ch

```
sudo passwd USER
```

----------


## DouglasAWh

I get



```
passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
passwd: password unchanged
```

where I do 



```
passwd
```

or 

```
passwd dwhitfie
```

dwhitfie's home still exists.  I can log in with a domain account, so I'm thinking somehow Likewise is associated with my problems.

----------


## thahir1986

thanks..now i know how to change the password from terminal

----------

